# Bernz-o-matic torches? Propane vs. MAPP gas heads?



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Ok so for years I've had the standard torch head that you light with striker, but have been thinking about upgrading to one with built in lighter. However looking at thier website it looks like some of thier heads are for propane use only?







I sent them a email asking why but seeing if anyone here has a clue as well?








http://www.bernzomatic.com
TS4000 states propane or MAPP
TS3000 states propane only


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Bernz-o-matic torches? Propane vs. MAPP gas heads? (wantacad)*

I don't know what the difference is either; I know some gases, acetylene for example, are corrosive to the normal types of rubber used in valves and regulators so, components designed for use with acetylene require a special type of rubber, maybe it's the same with MAPP. 
FWIW, I do like being able to use MAPP gas, the flame's a few hundred degrees hotter and sometimes that really comes in handy. I've got the TS4000 torch, I really like it but there have been times where I wished that I could turn the flame down a little so, if I were buying a replacement torch today, I'd consider spending an extra $10-15 to get the TS7000 torch instead because it's got an adjustable flame.
BTW, MAPP gas, is no longer available to the general public, if you read the fine print on the yellow tanks at the hardware store, they read something like MAPP replacement, it's 100% propylene burns pretty much the same as the old-fashioned MAPP


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Bernz-o-matic torches? Propane vs. MAPP gas heads? (ABA Scirocco)*

_If you use MAPP fuel in a torch that is designed for propane only the
extra heat from the MAPP gas will destroy the torch.
Sincerely,
Ken Glardon_ 
I guess that's that.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Bernz-o-matic torches? Propane vs. MAPP gas heads? (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_ _If you use MAPP fuel in a torch that is designed for propane only the
extra heat from the MAPP gas will destroy the torch.
Sincerely,
Ken Glardon_ 


That explanation doesn't make any sense AT ALL. There's no heat generated inside the torch, all the heat is generated just outside the tip. As evidence for this, I point out that the tip of torch is made out of brass and the melting point of brass is considerably lower than the flame temperature of either propane or MAPP and yet the tip will survive hours of continuous use perfectly in tact. 
If that explanation comes from Bernzomatic, that makes me suspect that the difference is just a marketing ploy designed to get us to spent an extra $10.00 for the MAPP torch.
BTW, I've just asked the same question over on a metal casting forum, the guys over there know a thing or two about burner design so, I'm curious to see what they have to say.


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 11:00 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Bernz-o-matic torches? Propane vs. MAPP gas heads? (ABA Scirocco)*

yeah that was direct from them.
I don't understand it as well. For how many years now have they sold the old standard brass burner tip which could be used for either fuel. Now if you check it they have one for propane only?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Bernz-o-matic torches? Propane vs. MAPP gas heads? (wantacad)*

Here's what guys have said, the MAPP torch has a slightly bigger jet and mixing baffles in the tip. If you use MAPP on a propane only torch, it won't do any damage to the torch but the flame will be a little weak and a little on the lean side and propane in MAPP torch gives a nice flame that's little on the rich side.


----------

